# pier gaffs



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

I am wanting to make a pier gaff for cobia and kings. Does anyone have the recommended specs for one? I only have access to a mig welder. Thanks..........Tom


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

For a response, maybe I could ask a more specific questions. I am looking for recommended shaft diameter and the overall length. Also, what would you suggest for a width/gap between the shaft and the points? Thanks.............


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

1/2 " stainless, Around 16" top to bottom. 4 prong minimum. There are several on here that make them i think. Jason from P-bch pier makes them I know.


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------

